# Real Time Catawba ice Report.



## HappySnag

Do not post here if you were not on ice.
report ice condition and denger spot.

thanks snag


----------



## keepinitreel

8-8.5 “ of ice 
Easy walk out with a few small shoves.
There was crack opened this morning around 2’ wide and only 1” thick. Easy to cross but it look like a snowmobile track. BE CAREFUL!
About 1.5 miles NW from Catawba now.
Wind picked up, wind chill is brutal,and fished bite slowed down.
Caught 5 kept one at 16” not 26”


----------



## 74chrysler

Thanks for the report


----------



## kisherfisher

Great report ! And the heads up on the ice condition .


----------



## mtkjay8869

That crack was about a mile west of the beach it was very noticeable this morning but on the way in around 3 it was starting to freeze over again and not as clearly seen but one could still go through if not careful


----------



## MT406Fish

I saw the crack this morning, but didn't see it again at 4:15 when I headed back in. The current and wind were very strong, though, so it could very well open another one back up.


mtkjay8869 said:


> That crack was about a mile west of the beach it was very noticeable this morning but on the way in around 3 it was starting to freeze over again and not as clearly seen but one could still go through if not careful


----------



## germharness

Question for the seasoned bigpond hardwater vets. Is it common for folks to work their way to fish west of Catawba from East Harbor or West Harbor accesss points? The majority of the ice reports seem west of Catawba. I know the lake usually seems to freeze slower east of the island string, and the channel near mouse, possibility for ice to shift with current/wind and open cracks and probably a bunch of other dangers I'm not aware of but wanted to know if its ever been safe to go around the horn on the ice? Anyone gone that way yet this season? Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## tsproperty

Great question. Looking forward to hearing the replies. I'm not a longtime veteran, but fished a few years up there. I'm guessing most will say don't do it, but I have wondered the same thing.


----------



## dontknowmuch

germharness said:


> Question for the seasoned bigpond hardwater vets. Is it common for folks to work their way to fish west of Catawba from East Harbor or West Harbor accesss points? The majority of the ice reports seem west of Catawba. I know the lake usually seems to freeze slower east of the island string, and the channel near mouse, possibility for ice to shift with current/wind and open cracks and probably a bunch of other dangers I'm not aware of but wanted to know if its ever been safe to go around the horn on the ice? Anyone gone that way yet this season? Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


The ice will probably get trashed the next couple days from the southwest winds


----------



## TDD11

It is possible, every great once in a while, but even most ice seasons it is a no go. Seems like once per decade we have good enough ice that guys will go out from Mazurik. I wouldn't want to try it. I'm not even sure I'd try to access from East Harbor, just because I don't know what the current would be like in the channel.


----------



## KPI

Any channel coming into lake or any funnel or pinch point will create current and undercut Ice it changes daily at those spots guy will go over these spots but ever changing conditions will dictate what is safe and what is unsafe question germharness why would you not want to leave out of CSP or crane creek ???


----------



## germharness

Thanks for the info, it would be a long way through some skinny channels from either west or east harbor. An acquaintance has a place on east harbor I could park at. Having heard about restricted parking at camp perry and figuring csp will fill fast I was pondering other options but east will be a no go.


----------



## germharness

Is crane creek the same as magee marsh and ottawa wildlife refuge?


----------



## raizinkane

germharness said:


> Is crane creek the same as magee marsh and ottawa wildlife refuge?


Look at today's satalite picture and you won't have to worry about parking


----------



## Lakeerieangler

germharness said:


> Is crane creek the same as magee marsh and ottawa wildlife refuge?


Yes


----------



## germharness

Ya I saw that. No doubt it doesn't look good for this weekend. Maybe by the 13th if they can keep the barges n tugs out.


----------



## HappySnag

germharness said:


> Ya I saw that. No doubt it doesn't look good for this weekend. Maybe by the 13th if they can keep the barges n tugs out.


we need real report from ice.
the picture will not tell you anythink.
that is like you sit home and you gess.
if I live 60 milles from lake I will go there and put report on.
after report you are responsible for your self.


----------



## Timber wolf

HappySnag said:


> we need real report from ice.
> the picture will not tell you anythink.
> that is like you sit home and you gess.
> if I live 60 milles from lake I will go there and put report on.
> after report you are responsible for your self.





HappySnag said:


> we need real report from ice.
> the picture will not tell you anythink.
> that is like you sit home and you gess.
> if I live 60 milles from lake I will go there and put report on.
> after report you are responsible for your self.


The satellite pic says a thousand words! NO ICE IS SAFE! I can see its open water from the Detroit river to the Maumee river to the Toussaint River! Also open water on the main lake to the Canadian shore. That leaves an area for the ice to move out of the bay near Catawba! Your statement could get someone hurt!


----------



## HappySnag

Timber wolf said:


> The satellite pic says a thousand words! NO ICE IS SAFE! I can see its open water from the Detroit river to the Maumee river to the Toussaint River! Also open water on the main lake to the Canadian shore. That leaves an area for the ice to move out of the bay near Catawba! Your statement could get someone hurt!


my statement is no excuse.
you are responsible for your action.
when you make accident with car,you say somebody told me to drive on the wrong side.
yes they will believe you.
I am strait man I say all time truth, no maybe or excuse.

on the top it say real time report from ice.
are you reporting from ice ?


----------



## raizinkane

HappySnag said:


> my statement is no excuse.
> you are responsible for your action.
> when you make accident with car,you say somebody told me to drive on the wrong side.
> yes they will believe you.
> I am strait man I say all time truth, no maybe or excuse.
> 
> on the top it say real time report from ice.
> are you reporting from ice ?


The real report from the ice is the satellite pic it is showing you that the ice sheet has a lot of room to shift


----------



## Brahmabull71

Steve is asking for REAL TIME reports. Here is a definition to help those out that think a view posted from a satellite image (that is time and date stamped...NOT current) is real time. The objective of this thread was for someone, standing on the ice/shore, to tell us what they see and where they see it. There are PLENTY of other threads going to post conditions from your couch. This is the SECOND safest way to know actual conditions. The first would be YOU being the one standing there on the ice with a spud bar in YOUR hands.

Let’s be safe and courteous!


----------



## raizinkane

Brahmabull71 said:


> Steve is asking for REAL TIME reports. Here is a definition to help those out that think a view posted from a satellite image (that is time and date stamped...NOT current) is real time. The objective of this thread was for someone, standing on the ice/shore to tell us what they see and where they see it. There are PLENTY of other threads going to post conditions from your couch.
> 
> View attachment 252043


Been on Catawba ice three times already so I'm not posting from the couch was just trying to give a little insight to using the satellite pic to help stay safe was all


----------



## 21579

Taken just a few hours ago off Catawba. Have fun with that.


----------



## Pistols Charters

yrick82 said:


> View attachment 252046
> 
> 
> Taken just a few hours ago off Catawba. Have fun with that.


The ol 911 crack....does it to ya everytime....lol..seen that crack go from closed in the morning with minimal wind to open up 6 ft by 100pm. Always good to take ramps if you have um. That same scenerohappen to me 3 years ago. Thank goodness I had my ramps with 4 in to spare. About 30 other guys thanked me too...ha ha ha for a sled no problem


----------



## 21579

Pistols Charters said:


> The ol 911 crack....does it to ya everytime....lol..seen that crack go from closed in the morning with minimal wind to open up 6 ft by 100pm. Always good to take ramps if you have um. That same scenerohappen to me 3 years ago. Thank goodness I had my ramps with 4 in to spare. About 30 other guys thanked me too...ha ha ha for a sled no problem


Correct! My whole point is if you have no Erie ice experience or your experience is the 13-14, 14-15 ice seasons you should stay off the lake or hire a professional charter!


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy

yrick82 said:


> Correct! My whole point is if you have no Erie ice experience or your experience is the 13-14, 14-15 ice seasons you should stay off the lake or hire a professional charter!


That should be the quote of the year! HA!!!


----------



## ErieRider

yrick82 said:


> Correct! My whole point is if you have no Erie ice experience or your experience is the 13-14, 14-15 ice seasons you should stay off the lake or hire a professional charter!


Good points all around here and from pistol. Seen guys crossing it on quads this morning... To each their own as the saying goes.


----------



## backfar

This is exactly why i hired pistols charters to take me out...i dont know the lake and i don't want to learn the hard way


----------



## MOBIL4

backfar said:


> This is exactly why i hired pistols charters to take me out...i dont know the lake and i don't want to learn the hard way


Just booked today with Pistol Charters. Seems to be a heck of a nice guy. Talked to him for twenty minutes and knew I wanted to sign up with him. See you on Jan 22nd Pistol!


----------



## ArtieT

yrick82 said:


> View attachment 252046
> 
> 
> Taken just a few hours ago off Catawba. Have fun with that.


That was me on the crack. It was rock solid. At least 4 inches. Didn’t open at all when we crossed it at 5pm. That’s a real time ice report!


----------



## nightranger

I was out of Catawba today and it is some of the scariest looking ice I,ve seen in a while. big cracks refreezing crystal clear and only 3-5 inches thick.found myself in a huge clear spot that cracked as I went across.ice shifted hard all day and current was unfishable by 3;00.i weighted my bait down and still couldn,t get straight down.ice isn,t like '14 or '15 ice, its goes where the wind blows.be careful


----------



## Networthy

Went out of Catawba today, was out 2 1/2-3 miles NW. The crack was there in the morning and was still there on the way in near dark but the dusting of snow that we got made it harder to see. We spudded it on the way out and I’d say it was 2-3 inches. Didn’t check on the way in because we were over it before we realized it. Be very careful out there and have fun. 
On a side note: thanks to the guys from Akron that gave me a jump at Catawba hope you did well


----------



## mtkjay8869

So some of u were u were born with experience right???? 
I didn’t think so 
The only way one gains experience is through trial and err. I’m no ice expert by any means 
nor was I when I bought my first boat over 6 years ago 
but I can only thank my friends for advice and time spent on the water to put me where I am now most of us can not afford for a charter to give us the “experience” one needs to venture out on their own so with that said lets help each other out and teach those who may not have the “experience” u. May have and give them the knowledge to pass along to the generations that will outlast us. U ice fisherman are among some of the worst I have seen on this site as far as bitching and complaining goes , and it’s embarrassing to say the least I personally owe this site more than I can ever repay because u have been my mentor and teacher along the way but some of the things I see this time of year are not helpful to those who will be fishing along side of us. No one will learn this lake more than time spent on the water weather it be frozen or open and if u care about the well-being of those around u than give solid advice STOP acting like u have some kind of knowledge they are unable to obtain because u all got yours with time spent on the water the exact same way we will all learn


----------



## keepinitreel

Who are you referring to? The two previous posts? The were just giving us reports.


----------



## ErieRider

Hmmm...I don't know how to take that last comment on experience and sharing. In one breath you are saying you only learn through trial and error, then you say to pass on what you learn to next generations. So are you learning from trial and error, like you said it's the only way to learn? Or are you learning from the previous generation? To me, like in my job, you spend long hours in classroom training. I look at that as ogf being the classroom, then the meat and potatoes is in the hands on training you experience in the field. You don't go right from the classroom to being on your own the next week. You spend many months with a senior employee ensuring you can do it on your own. We fished the bay in our teens then I was in my early 20's myself and my bro took it upon ourselves to ask the old timers and join up with them on the lake and help those guys. In turn they would pass the knowledge along. Hardly trial and error. To this day, I still proceed with caution and several times when others are out we don't feel comfortable with conditions and stay home. It's what you are comfortable with. Now saying that, info sharing in ice conditions it's a tough thing. I feel personally responsible for putting someone in a potential bad situation. I don't want that on my hands. Do some networking, be honest with what you want and share within your network and you will find it a smoother road vs the hostility I detected in your post. I may have read it wrong but perception is key


----------



## fishkiller

There is a saying among bush pilots in Alaska. There are old pilots and there are bold pilots,but there are no old bold pilots.


----------



## mtkjay8869

I’m sorry if something came off wrong what I’m saying is experience comes through doing and this site has and can be so helpful to people trying to gain it. But for some reason most of what I see lately are a people arguing about this and that which gives a reader no helpful insight.


----------



## crown330

These are all great real time Catawba ice reports!!!!!!! Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## greens1098

crown330 said:


> These are all great real time Catawba ice reports!!!!!!! Thanks guys and gals!


Good reports but the back and fourth gets old sometimes.


----------



## Pistols Charters

MOBIL4 said:


> Just booked today with Pistol Charters. Seems to be a heck of a nice guy. Talked to him for twenty minutes and knew I wanted to sign up with him. See you on Jan 22nd Pistol!


Thanks for the kind words Jay. Hope mother nature is good to us. If so we should have a ball. Great talking to you


----------



## capt j-rod

The old timers and locals are always taking guys under their wing. A few kind words in the parking lot will get you in. No one wants to fish alone on the ice.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

capt j-rod said:


> The old timers and locals are always taking guys under their wing. A few kind words in the parking lot will get you in. No one wants to fish alone on the ice.


I am one of the ol guys who grew up on the lake. I allways share what I know with anyone who wants to listen.With that said, it amazes me at all the knit-pickin that goes on about reports. Pull up your bigboy pants, and quit being negative nellies! I think that alot of folks miss the big picture. Spending good time with friends and meeting new ones and enjoying the day..hey if you catch fish..its a bonus! I sometimes wonder how I ever caught so many fish without all the electronics and camera, etc. I appreciate all the great video reports for the guys that take the time to post. Lets quit the BS and share life and the big lake with others, think sometimes those walleyes make folks nuts!! See ya on the lake and thanks OFG


----------



## nightranger

I think the popular opinion is ,if you were there post,if you were not there read and keep your comments,questions and opinions to yourself.having been there yesterday(Thursday),I can say that this is some of the sketchiest ice I,ve ever seen.if you go,YOU ARE ON YOUR OWN-BE PREPARED.if your not prepared,stay home.bait(good bait) is hard to come by right now,the ice is constantly moving and re-freezing,and if that doesn,t scare you,REMEMBER, YOUR ON YOUR OWN.quit listening to some of these opinionated ,dime- store,"experts" and go find out for yourself.if you are physically challenged in any way,require help or assistance , and not in prime physical shape,YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS BEING THERE.its tough condtions and absolutely NOT like 2014 or 2015.i will not post fish pictures or give fishing reports because I don,t want to entice any newbie into a potentially dangerous situation.THIS FORUM IS FOR PARTICIPATING FISHERMAN-NOT SPECULATORS,DREAMERS ,OR AMATEUR IDIOTS IN SEARCH OF "EXPERIENCE".you want my experience,then get up at 4:00 a.m. drive for 1 1/2 hrs. pull all yourself out on the ice,spend all day, load up at dark,drive an 1 1/2 hrs. home and wait till 10:00 p.m. for your fish to thaw out so you can clean them and go to bed at midnight.if that sounds like fun to you,then maybe I,ll see you out there some time, if not,please read and don,t re-post.


----------



## mtkjay8869

I am no speculator I’m a fisherman inside and out in fact I was out on Erie this week and I posted the conditions that I came across in this very thread 
My trips to the lake start and end very similar to that which u described and I make it multiple times a year like many of us do I wouldn’t be surprised if u and I have crossed paths at one time or another out there on the water/ice and even fished some of the same spots most of us are in the same boat here chasing the same fish learning more and more from one trip to the next there’s no point in turning it into some kind of cock fight


----------



## George915

Fishing off Catawba Been out since 8 am 8 to 9 inches of ice noticed no problem areas coming out fishing 2.5 miles northwest made a few moved only picked up 4 small walleye no keepers


----------



## fisherman 2

if it takes that long to catch 6 walleyes it's not worth that much effort...I don't ice fish anymore...when boat fishing spring, summer, and fall I expect to have my 6 by noon or before...doesn't always work out that way but most times it does.


nightranger said:


> ant my experience,then get up at 4:00 a.m. drive for 1 1/2 hrs. pull all yourself out on the ice,spend all day, load up at dark,drive an 1 1/2 hrs. home and wait till 10:00 p.m. for your fish to thaw out so you can clean them and go to bed at midnight.if that sounds like fun to you,then maybe I,ll see you out there some time, if not,please read and don,t re-post.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fisherman 2 said:


> if it takes that long to catch 6 walleyes it's not worth that much effort...I don't ice fish anymore...when boat fishing spring, summer, and fall I expect to have my 6 by noon or before...doesn't always work out that way but most times it does.


Lol "real time fishing reports"....
Not who can pee the furthest


----------



## nightranger

I couldn,t agree more,i limited out Friday dec .22 by 1:00 out of my boat at huron,but unfortunately I,m not addicted to heroin or crack,i,m addicted to catching walleyes.i,ve seen very few people consistently limiting out of Catawba(and I have never limited out going out of Catawba ice fishing),but its the only ice accessible right now and crane creek is suicidal or I,d be there(where I,ve limited out all the time) general rule- if you can,t get to the 40line your wasting your time.unfortunately I,m hooked and committed to drowning the rest of the minnows I have left(since I payed over $40 for 6 dozen).maybe I,ll switch to crack it may be cheaper.


----------



## Gradyfish

It’s official,


----------



## ress

When does the "limit" drop to 4 fish?


----------



## martman19




----------



## KPI

ress said:


> When does the "limit" drop to 4 fish?


March 1st


----------



## 1more

ress said:


> When does the "limit" drop to 4 fish?


March 1st


----------



## ress

Ok thanks..


----------



## KaGee

Ok, this thread has been hijacked several times. From here on out stay on topic please. The topic is Real time ice reports. If your post goes missing you will know why.


----------



## George915

Stayed on the ice till about 4 caught 2 more little ones in the afternoon no keepers All fish caught right on bottom jigging raps in clown and blue and orange puppet minnows just good to get back out there been 2 years


----------



## HappySnag

George915 said:


> Stayed on the ice till about 4 caught 2 more little ones in the afternoon no keepers All fish caught right on bottom jigging raps in clown and blue and orange puppet minnows just good to get back out there been 2 years


1-4-18 fished off Catawba
direction nuk plant 3 miles,ice 8",
got 8 eyes,6 jumbo perch,one eye 30"
some people drive four wheelers and sleds.
ice is moustly clear,some shaws ice and snow 2' high.
if you walk you need cleats.
you do not need ice your lunch will not spoil.


----------



## chevyboy16984

Fished out of Catawba today about 3 miles out. Ice was 8-10” deep. Pretty slow still. Ended up with 2 perch and a small eyes. Had a few other short eyes. One of each was caught on a all pink pimple and other caught on a purple spoon rattle from Ricards we just picked up today. Spoke with odnr officer. He has only heard one decent one come through the ice mostly all 15-16” eyes. He said soon enough they will back west. Good to be back on some hard water!!


----------



## Pistols Charters

nightranger said:


> I couldn,t agree more,i limited out Friday dec .22 by 1:00 out of my boat at huron,but unfortunately I,m not addicted to heroin or crack,i,m addicted to catching walleyes.i,ve seen very few people consistently limiting out of Catawba(and I have never limited out going out of Catawba ice fishing),but its the only ice accessible right now and crane creek is suicidal or I,d be there(where I,ve limited out all the time) general rule- if you can,t get to the 40line your wasting your time.unfortunately I,m hooked and committed to drowning the rest of the minnows I have left(since I payed over $40 for 6 dozen).maybe I,ll switch to crack it may be cheaper.


Lol...great one Nightranger...got a great laugh from that and you're probably right...ha ha ha


----------



## Pistols Charters

ress said:


> When does the "limit" drop to 4 fish?


March 1


----------



## benfish909

Thanks for the report chevyboy. A couple coworkers and I are going to try Catawba Saturday. I will let you guys know what we find.


----------



## sru75

Got on the ice out of Catabwa at 8:30 and fished until 3:00 Today. Drove my quad 2.2 mile NW from the state park. Lots of people fishing all over in groups, the Parking lot was nearly full when I got there at 7:30. Only fished at one location due to the brutal wind but it had 12" of solid clear ice. I try to position myself outside of the groups but close enough to walk over should I need help. Ended up with 4 keeper walleye, 5 keeper perch, and one 25" catfish and several 6-7" walleye which all went back down the hole. I did miss one decent walleye at the hole.

Most of the walleye took a 2/5 oz silver/green Little Kleo. The walleye must be cruising as I didn't mark many on the flasher. The perch were in and out of the flasher all day and I could tease them up from the bottom. Perch seemed to like a silver/blue Rapala the best. I even tried a crappie rig, like back in the old day's, but the perch didn't want that.

Bought my minnows at Bayview. They are on the small side and the scoop size isn't what they gave in the past, but its still bait!. *I was there at 7:10 and a sign on the door stated store opens at 7:00 AM.* In the past I would buy my bait there at 6:00 AM while a buddy went to the parking lot to save me a space.


----------



## benfish909

Thanks sru75. We will be there tomorrow morning and will report back when done.


----------



## mtkjay8869

Sru75 thanks for your report it’s good to know about those little Kleo I have a hand full of them but thought they may be too big as far as how they compare to the pimples. I gave them a try earlier this week with no luck, but none the less it’s encouraging to hear u had luck with them


----------



## huntindoggie22

mtkjay8869 said:


> Sru75 thanks for your report it’s good to know about those little Kleo I have a hand full of them but thought they may be too big as far as how they compare to the pimples. I gave them a try earlier this week with no luck, but none the less it’s encouraging to hear u had luck with them


Little Cleo’s are one of my favorite lures on Erie ice. I prefer the 1/3 oz if the current will let me get away with it.


----------



## cschuller6

Out here since early this am. Marked a few but current is pretty strong. Anyone else out? 9" ice at 24' of water.


----------



## Kingfish_1968

Out on the ice at 8:00am. Went north of most everyone. In 28’ of water. Had perch nibbles but could not catch them. Haven’t seen anything since I put my camera down the hole. Ready to move but don’t want to fight the wind! Got to though!


----------



## cschuller6

3 moves. Couple lookers. Nada...


----------



## gillnet

very slow today,extrememly windy and cold


----------



## Kingfish_1968

Never moved. Still in 28’ of water. Too windy and cold. Have caught four eyes; three keepers, biggest is 20”. Three nice perch. Caught em all on a 1/2oz. Buckshot Rattle tipped with whole minnow. Have camera down and it looks like a Dead Sea and then we’ll see a perch or scout Walleye come through but long pause between any action.


----------



## Big Chief

Never moved, was with the west pack. Caught 3 keepers lost several on the way up. Ice was 11" where I sat. Stay on the path when coming or going


----------



## Carpn

Went several miles west of Catawba . No issues other than lack of snow made shanty squirrelly behind snowmobile . And on my return trip my ice scrapers didn't do enough and overheated once . 
Had 10-11" of good hard ice where we drilled


----------



## waterbite

I am curious. I have a Markum camera and I was wondering how the visability is ?


----------



## todddye

waterbite said:


> I am curious. I have a Markum camera and I was wondering how the visability is ?


It was about 12-18" for us.


----------



## martman19

Finished with a two-man limit and five nice perch. 22 fow everything off red buckshot


----------



## njhamilton

Slow for us today 4 total, two people, mixed lures. Went as far as 2 mi wnw of catawba. Pretty but cold!


----------



## HappySnag

njhamilton said:


> Slow for us today 4 total, two people, mixed lures. Went as far as 2 mi wnw of catawba. Pretty but cold!


1-6-18 off Catawba
1 eye 2 small perch,mis 5 fish,very slow,ice 10",did not sea any ice problem.


----------



## undertaker




----------



## undertaker




----------



## fishdealer04

Saturday 1/6-Went about 2.5 miles NW. Heavy current but ice was nice 12" Caught 1 keeper there. Made a move in a little closer and was only on 8 inches of ice, no current, but caught 4 shorts, our other 11 keepers, 9 jumbo perch and a catfish. Most fish were 16-20 inches but did get a 29" 10 pounder. We got to the ramp around 5 AM and it was already 90% full. 15 minutes later they were turning people away to park other places.

Sunday 1/7- Went back to the same holes from yesterday, ice was almost 9 inches now. Current was moving now though. Very windy. Caught a catfish, 2 keeper walleye, 5 jumbo perch, 5 shorts, and lost a 20"er at the hole. Didn't want to make moves with the wind and was planning to head home so we just packed up and left early. Parking was not an issue today as it seemed like a lot of people stayed home.


----------



## kisherfisher

Thanks fir the great report ! Conditions make the report ! , Fishing is fishing !


----------



## jbrown

Anyone out there today? How's the wind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtracker1

jbrown said:


> Anyone out there today? How's the wind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


----------



## allwayzfishin

Fishtracker1 said:


> http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


At 3:57pm...I saw a snow mobile going by with nobody on it...lol.
Guy in the background was walking so maybe it was his. Pretty funny tho. Gonna try and get out there later in the week. First Erie trip for me since 2015. Gonna be on foot this year. Any chance I could get into some fish inland? Say within a mile from parking?


----------



## tsproperty

allwayzfishin said:


> At 3:57pm...I saw a snow mobile going by with nobody on it...lol.
> Guy in the background was walking so maybe it was his. Pretty funny tho. Gonna try and get out there later in the week. First Erie trip for me since 2015. Gonna be on foot this year. Any chance I could get into some fish inland? Say within a mile from parking?



I think you could. I fished Friday - Sunday and saw a lot of guys walking out. On Sunday I fished only around a mile out, and some walkers were walking out past us. The wind was getting a little much, and my partner and I pulled the plug late morning. I was good everywhere I could see. There were certainly people fishing closer than a mile. Who knows who was catching anything, but it's always good to get out. Good luck.


----------



## Hookedup330

Wind was bad today 15-25 I would say most of the day. Current was ripping where I was. Some working cracks check before you cross. Ice still very hard. 9-12 inches ice places I drilled.


----------



## Eye Doctor

Mile or so south of Greene Island. 10” good ice. No fish though. Lol


----------



## mote1977

Just got off the ice. Really slow for us. 2 guys , 4 fish. Didn’t mark much at all. Fished everywhere from Green island to F Can. Guys we talked to didn’t do much either. Ice was still tight when we left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## island troller

I think we about equalled your day mote1977. 5 guys 4 fish total and a lot of mileage with hole drilling practise. Same general area.


----------



## OhioMadMan

It was a slow pick for 7 of us with 30 fish. We were 3 miles out of Camp Perry.


----------



## dieseltrux

Got off to a really slow start, moved several times all different depths. Finally around noon found few active fish in 22ft of water and finished with a 6 man limit there by 3. 2.75 straight west of Catawba ice was good 10-12 everywhere we went.


----------



## Carpn

Nice job getting on em.


----------



## whiteyes

OhioMadMan said:


> It was a slow pick for 7 of us with 30 fish. We were 3 miles out of Camp Perry.


Nice. Did u guys stay at camp perry? We r staying there this weekend if ice holds up.


----------



## OhioMadMan

whiteyes said:


> Nice. Did u guys stay at camp perry? We r staying there this weekend if ice holds up.


Two of us went out just east of Perry. The other 5 guys came over from Catawba.

There is one working crack about two hundred yards out of Perry. As long as that holds

you should be good. Great ice past the crack.


----------



## tsw

OhioMadMan said:


> Two of us went out just east of Perry. The other 5 guys came over from Catawba.
> 
> There is one working crack about two hundred yards out of Perry. As long as that holds
> 
> you should be good. Great ice past the crack.


Went out of Catawba this morning, the 911 crack , about 1/8 mile out, was open about 18"-20". With a warm-up, and a brisk S/W wind. We decided not to risk it, as did others on quads. When I left at 7:45 , the police and Division of Wildlife were at the scene. Be smart and safe guys, it's a long winter yet.


----------



## Buckbuster71

Anyone still going out of cataba? If so how’s the ice and the fishing?


----------



## KTRAIN

Thinking about trying Monday after it gets cold for a couple days. I heard guys were out yesterday but no one reported.


----------



## island troller

^^^^I don't know of anyone out yesterday but I am sure a few were. I will be assessing the damage tomorrow. Will send you a text. It was blown out as far as you could see off Crane Creek yesterday. I do know no one was out of Camp Perry yesterday afternoon. I'm hoping for Sunday but who knows at this time.


----------



## ErieRider

Some big shoves forming both north and west of Catawba already...no bueno


----------



## Carpman

ErieRider hit it on the head. Not good.


----------



## island troller

Yes you can definitely see the shove at that first crack. Bet there will be more after this north wind blow is over...Not good. Could be an interesting site tomorrow.


----------



## Carpn

Given the forcasted winds , and short thaw it's either gonna shove it together or spread it apart . Those shoves are gonna be impressive after it's all said and done but I guess I'd rather see it shoved tight a refrozen than spread apart and freeze leaving bands of thinner ice . No winner in this scenario , just hoping for the best outcome given the conditions .


----------



## Lundy

West Side of Kellys they say.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211332889303312


----------



## Carpn

Well , ice looks plenty thick at least . Lol. 

Around here the Amish would consider that a gift from God and they'd be gathering it for their ice houses .


----------



## tater140

Cool video... I bet that does some damage to their seawalls and landscaping though


----------



## kneedeep

Lake looks angry from:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqfn0AAZOts7AzBmnBZCx3A/live
and it figure as I had gotten all my gear ready to put the beatdown on some Western Basin Walleye.
Hopefully the snow doesn't finish it off by insulating and hiding the cracks,,


----------



## keepinitreel

Buddy just left Catawba ramp. He said a few guys with trailers drove by to look at the ice and turned around. No one was fishing. He can see large ice shoves and some open water. He cancelled fishing this weekend.


----------



## martman19

If anyone makes it out to Catawba or Camp Perry today I’m sure everyone would appreciate an update on the ice conditions.


----------



## Duuber

kLink below is live web cam shot from Catawba Island Club looking West.

A picture is worth a thousand words.

http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


----------



## GETTIN UR DONE

Carpn said:


> Well , ice looks plenty thick at least . Lol.
> 
> Around here the Amish would consider that a gift from God and they'd be gathering it for their ice houses .


It would fill the icehouse quick


----------



## Hotboat

Thanks Lundy very cool video!!!


----------



## dcool

Duuber said:


> kLink below is live web cam shot from Catawba Island Club looking West.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


Looks like the ice is pretty much destroyed out from catawba. Even if it refreezes it would make it tough to get out through all that.


----------



## Big Chief

By the end of the week it may be ok???


----------



## mixxedup

The open areas need to freeze up. May not get cold enough long enough to do it. If it does, someone needs to blaze a trail, and that could be tough. The shove areas are the dangerous areas. Snow hides the smaller openings.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Port Clinton next Sunday in the 50s.


----------



## ress

Take a look at the Huron Web Cam on that link!


----------



## Eyegagger

Lundy said:


> West Side of Kellys they say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10211332889303312


 on the news this morning they were saying the shoves were coming onto the road and cars could not get through in Port Clinton somewhere I did not catch the details of which road it was hopefully with this cold spell that's coming it will tighten back up for next weekend


----------



## Eyegagger

germharness said:


> Question for the seasoned bigpond hardwater vets. Is it common for folks to work their way to fish west of Catawba from East Harbor or West Harbor accesss points? The majority of the ice reports seem west of Catawba. I know the lake usually seems to freeze slower east of the island string, and the channel near mouse, possibility for ice to shift with current/wind and open cracks and probably a bunch of other dangers I'm not aware of but wanted to know if its ever been safe to go around the horn on the ice? Anyone gone that way yet this season? Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## island troller

Eyegagger said:


> on the news this morning they were saying the shoves were coming onto the road and cars could not get through in Port Clinton somewhere I did not catch the details of which road it was hopefully with this cold spell that's coming it will tighten back up for next weekend


Lakeshore Drive . West of the drawbridge


----------



## Eyegagger

Haven't been able to fish over towards Mouse in the passageway for about 4 years. But as most fishermen will tell you if you can get on over there by the reefs close to Mouse it's usually on. The current is so strong over there though without a severe cold spell it is always sketchy in that area. Between the current and global warming I guess I'm just lucky that I get to ice fish at all in the Big Lake


----------



## mote1977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eyegagger

mote1977 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow that's the picture , between that in the one from Kelleys Island with the heaves coming over the retaining wall I hope this isn't a rap 4 the walleye fishing off Catawba this year? Even if it does lock back in we're going to need some airboats to smooth out a path. Or I guess just wait until crane Creek locks in in the middle of February.....


----------



## 34181

It's all my fault, Al you were right, bought a quad to ice fish with Thursday and now the ice is trashed.


----------



## island troller

PDNaz said:


> It's all my fault, Al you were right, bought a quad to ice fish with Thursday and now the ice is trashed.[/QUO
> 
> Its not good. Pockets of open water all over out there along with wide open cracks. Can you sell it quickly Dan.


----------



## martman19

Duuber said:


> kLink below is live web cam shot from Catawba Island Club looking West.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


Wow. Thanx for Sharing this site Duuber!


----------



## TheSkoalBandit

2 Eskimo shanties are being setup right now....thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## keepinitreel




----------



## BibbsTaxidermy

Been watching for an hour haven't seen them catch a fish. Wondering why they didn't just walk around the hole.


----------



## Capt. Waco

I can' see in the tent.


----------



## KingFisher89

Im ready for a good laugh when "that guy" decides to moon that cam lol


----------



## Adamsmagic

Went by in the morning. That wind sure messed up a decent start. Lots of sizable pockets of open water along the shove lines and oh boy are there some shoves. It's gonna need enough time to freeze all of those open areas to be safe barring any more big blows. To the inexperienced these open pockets will freeze, catch some snow and look just like the thicker established ice.


----------



## island troller

With the forcasted Monday light snow and cold temperatures, those open pockets will have 1-2 inches of ice camouflage by snow. Perfect to drop someone through travelling across the lake.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

PDNaz said:


> It's all my fault, Al you were right, bought a quad to ice fish with Thursday and now the ice is trashed.


I wondered who did something like that......(haha)


----------



## Eyegagger

BibbsTaxidermy said:


> Been watching for an hour haven't seen them catch a fish. Wondering why they didn't just walk around the hole.


Looks like they should have brought some 7 foot spinning rods and hair jigs instead of ice rods. How far out is that?


----------



## FISHIN 2

Toledo news showed a shanty out of Catawba a couple miles this morning, just 1.


----------



## keepinitreel

There looks to be more than one in the live video feed. Is that anyone from OGF.


----------



## KingFisher89

just left there about 20 trucks in the lot


----------



## Strokem

Well I was watching the cam & at 4:30pm (Sunday) I could see what looked like 3 maybe 4 way out in the distance & two guys hoofing it closer to the cam but on the far side of shove & then a guy going out on a wheeler between cam & shove. Hope all stay safe!


----------



## PapawSmith

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> I wondered who did something like that......(haha)


Don't worry about it, I countered him. I bought a new bike so it should be snowy and icy until early July.


----------



## capt j-rod

PapawSmith said:


> Don't worry about it, I countered him. I bought a new bike so it should be snowy and icy until early July.


Way to take one for the team Paw Paw. Not many on here are big enough to make these sacrifices


----------



## George915

Fished off Catawba today ice was a bit sketchy in areas but nothing that couldn't be navigated with a spud bar and some common sense just kept a guys out in front of the quad checking as we went slow go out fished areas 1.5 to 2.5 miles northwest really had no luck made 3 moves never marked any fish no one we talked to had much luck either coming in was much quicker just back tracked with the gps checking the few problem areas


----------



## waterbite

Thx for the report


----------



## mixxedup

Not sure I am ready to try it yet. Glad your back safe. Thanks for the update.


----------



## 1more

George915 said:


> Fished off Catawba today ice was a bit sketchy in areas but nothing that couldn't be navigated with a spud bar and some common sense just kept a guys out in front of the quad checking as we went slow go out fished areas 1.5 to 2.5 miles northwest really had no luck made 3 moves never marked any fish no one we talked to had much luck either coming in was much quicker just back tracked with the gps checking the few problem areas


How much ice were you on?


----------



## BankAngler

Fisherman’s Wharf posted that four guys on two ATVs went through the ice at Catawba late yesterday.


----------



## fishingful

Yep, they walked in. Areas of bad ice out there


----------



## George915

First spot 16 inches next two spots we had 9 to 10 inches


----------



## George915

ODNR officer in parking lot confirmed those lost quads


----------



## madm0j0

Lake Erie has an appetite. Glad its just metal so far. Thx for reports.


----------



## Mike orawiec

They usually don't sink?


----------



## Flathead76

Osmerus said:


> Ya the owners will have to hire a salvage company to remove those atvs. Environmemtal fines can also be issued to the owners if they find leaking gas and oil. Think you also get a littering fine on top of everything. Owners have to submit a salvage plan to the Coast Guard ahead of removal. All said and done it will cost you well over a thousand dollars, fines and the cost for the removal of the vehicles.


The Lake Erie ice pirates that run air boats will make quick work of them. It's more like the owners of the atvs could try purchasing them back from the ice pirates who salvaged them.


----------



## Beepum19

went on air boat yesterday. Captain had numerous calls to go recover atvs. We broke through the ice at least 3 times going from catabwa. If you can get past the numerous shoves and cracks it’s great ice. Be extremely careful.


----------



## kisherfisher

Beepum19 said:


> went on air boat yesterday. Captain had numerous calls to go recover atvs. We broke through the ice at least 3 times going from catabwa. If you can get past the numerous shoves and cracks it’s great ice. Be extremely careful.


Was the fishing as good as everyone is dreaming about ?


----------



## Beepum19

It was slow we caught some fish. should of had a limit. Lost a few half up and missed some bites. Started marking more fish around 4 but unfortunately we had to pack it up


----------



## kisherfisher

Thank you Sir !


----------



## Kenlow1

madm0j0 said:


> Lake Erie has an appetite. Glad its just metal so far. Thx for reports.


----------



## Kenlow1

Anyone know for sure where the ATV's went thru at? How far out off Catawba? Hope they are ok and did not get hypothermia. I know I would have been all "puckered up" as I did one time fall thru ice while walking out yrs ago.


----------



## JC heir

so, I asked a simple question on this thread, wondering if the quads through the ice had to be recovered like a sunk boat usually does. can someone yell me why it was deleted? I surely wasn't trying to start a riot.


----------



## keepinitreel

FYI...This is supposed to be real time Catawba ice reports only. It’s been mentioned several times. You should post it in the LE Discussion Thread.


----------



## KaGee

HappySnag said:


> Do not post here if you were not on ice.
> report ice condition and denger spot.
> 
> thanks snag


Word!


----------



## JC heir

Ok


----------



## EyeBaller

Kenlow1 said:


> Anyone know for sure where the ATV's went thru at? How far out off Catawba? Hope they are ok and did not get hypothermia. I know I would have been all "puckered up" as I did one time fall thru ice while walking out yrs ago.


We hiked out today 1.4 miles north west of Catawba state park. We were set up about 500 yards to the west of the quads. They where frozen in the ice with about 1 foot of the top part of the quad exposed. 2 air boats where trying to pull them out around 11am. We left at 330 and they where still working on them.


----------



## Scum_Frog

STAY OFF OF ERIE!!!!!! They ran a cutter from cleveland to Toledo today!!!!! Please be careful!!!!! Fox8 News had the video.


----------



## 34181

I thought they were supposed to be done by Jan. 15.


----------



## Big Chief

Do you have the link?


----------



## KPI

looks like they went north of islands above Pelee I watched them moving along be careful if you go


----------



## fishdealer04

PDNaz said:


> I thought they were supposed to be done by Jan. 15.


From what I saw there was a zone that they could not go through after the 15th. They can go north of it which it looks like they did. Someone posted a picture or a link to it on OGF somewhere.


----------



## hoppy63

PDNaz said:


> I thought they were supposed to be done by Jan. 15.


Bad info. From what I was told still about 6-8 boats due in Toledo..


----------



## 34181

hoppy63 said:


> Bad info. From what I was told still about 6-8 boats due in Toledo..





PDNaz said:


> I thought they were supposed to be done by Jan. 15.


Looks like either the news was wrong or I heard it wrong, Sorry, should have checked my source.
The Soo Locks closed January 15th until March 25th and the St. Lawrence Seaway is closed according to the link below.
http://www.boatnerd.com/news/


----------



## sru75

2.5 miles West. Waited until 7:45 to get on the ice. Followed a side by side out. No issues getting through the shoves Some marks but no takers


----------



## 34181

Thanks for report, how much ice you have?


----------



## sru75

13-15” where I’m at in 23’ OG water


----------



## 25asnyder

Has anybody caught up there yet crossing fingers lol


----------



## Hookedup330

Yes. But definitely some areas of thin ice. I ploted my way out when there were many open holes so I know where the bad spots are. If you go be extremely careful. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## Big Chief

3 miles west. Caught 3 16,17 and a 26


----------



## Ksochor

They are there for the taking but be CAREFUL. 3”-15”. Slow and steady won the race


----------



## sru75

Ended up with 5 that inculdes a 30" fish all caught after 2:00 PM. Moved in from 2.5 miles West to 1.75 miles at 2:00 PM and found clearer water and current.


----------



## 1more

Ksochor said:


> View attachment 253405
> They are there for the taking but be CAREFUL. 3”-15”. Slow and steady won the race


Thanks for the report and those perch look very healthy!


----------



## slf

Does anybody know what those explosions are and do you think they are affecting the fishing?


----------



## 34181

Camp perry


----------



## Scum_Frog

Heard there is a rescue going on right now? Anyone with info on this? Supposedly 3 in ice missing????


----------



## hoppy63

According to story on internet, they went off east harbor, fell through approx 1/4 mile north of there


----------



## hoppy63

yesterday there was one shack what I'll call somewhat south of Kelley's and 3-4 sharks maybe WSW of Kelley's


----------



## KPI

Heard this also let’s hope for a good outcome


----------



## island troller

All three were rescued


----------



## hoppy63

Good to hear!


----------



## KPI

Good deal


----------



## ErieRider

http://www.sanduskyregister.com/story/201801210010

Says five today in two incidents


----------



## hoppy63

Didnt see where wilcraft was...


----------



## madm0j0

Hope thats all.


----------



## Reloader45

madm0j0 said:


> Hope thats all.


Glad everyone was okay.


----------



## 25asnyder

Is the ice gone ?


----------



## 9Left

not gone... but sure as heck not safe


----------



## HappySnag

9Left said:


> not gone... but sure as heck not safe


it would be nice if anybody give report ,if anybody fish off Catawba and how ?
walking ? airboat ?
I would like to know what is happening.
do not need opinion from couche.
need rael time report.

thanks snag


----------



## bluegill bill

HappySnag said:


> it would be nice if anybody give report ,if anybody fish off Catawba and how ?
> walking ? airboat ?
> I would like to know what is happening.
> do not need opinion from couche.
> need rael time report.
> 
> thanks snag


was up early in the week lots of open water half mile out or so windy as all get out .South pas open everywhere.


----------



## HappySnag

bluegill bill said:


> was up early in the week lots of open water half mile out or so windy as all get out .South pas open everywhere.


thans for good report,it give me idea what I should do.


----------



## chumthrower

HappySnag said:


> it would be nice if anybody give report ,if anybody fish off Catawba and how ?
> walking ? airboat ?
> I would like to know what is happening.
> do not need opinion from couche.
> need rael time report.
> 
> thanks Probably


----------



## chumthrower

HappySnag said:


> it would be nice if anybody give report ,if anybody fish off Catawba and how ?
> walking ? airboat ?
> I would like to know what is happening.
> do not need opinion from couche.
> need rael time report.
> 
> thanks snag


I’m out here right now 1/2 mile south of Rattlesnake. Probably 35-40 shanties off the west shore of PIB. 10-11” of good ice. I’m posting “PIB Live Report” in the next thread down. Take a look. I do not recommend any one fishing of Catawba. Lots of open water and unstable ice. But we’re good over here. Good luck


----------



## CleoSpooner

Saturday I went looking around.
Pebble Beach: Open water as far as you can see towards Kelley's and south.
Ferry dock: Ice edge seems to run from Mouse to the ferry dock on S.Bass. Horrible looking ice.
Catawba St. Park: Ice as far as you can see,,,, if you can call it ice. Not a flat spot to drill. Imagine football and basketball size chunks all pushed together. I doubt you could pull a shanty across it and you sure as heck couldn't walk it. 
From Downtown Port Clinton: All flat new ice, but the portage river has it's usual 30 yard wide crack running toward Catawba.


----------



## sportsman1961

CleoSpooner said:


> Saturday I went looking around.
> Pebble Beach: Open water as far as you can see towards Kelley's and south.
> Ferry dock: Ice edge seems to run from Mouse to the ferry dock on S.Bass. Horrible looking ice.
> Catawba St. Park: Ice as far as you can see,,,, if you can call it ice. Not a flat spot to drill. Imagine football and basketball size chunks all pushed together. I doubt you could pull a shanty across it and you sure as heck couldn't walk it.
> From Downtown Port Clinton: All flat new ice, but the portage river has it's usual 30 yard wide crack running toward Catawba.


Thanks Cleo, hoping for cold..but not counting on it!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I went to Catawba State Park this evening to see if anyone had been out today, 2.6.2018 . No vehicles in the lot and no tracks or footprints in the snow leading onto the lake. Here is a picture of what things looked like today. It would be tough getting out with all the push-ups and chunk ice, but I wouldn't rule it out entirely. I didn't get out of the truck to get an ice check. There were no shanties on the ice anywhere that I could see from the park.


----------



## floater99

I left Catawba this morning small group fishing abt 1 mile out off cliffs a few guys were fishing north of miller ferry not far out( Catching ??? )


----------



## Adamsmagic

Walked out in 3/4 mile. Marking occasionals. 2 on the ice. Thickness is 7" where we are sitting but only 30' away is 3" with a breakthrough.


----------

